# harnesses :)



## BillieJeAn (Aug 30, 2011)

i've learned to make harnesses. anyone who wants one let me know some measurements, and colors, etc. and i'll get to it as soon as possible, and let you know on the price when im finished. (it wont be too high i promise<3)


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

Ill measure Flick next time we get her fat butt out.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 30, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Ill measure Flick next time we get her fat butt out.



okay awesome!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome! What are you using to make them? Will they be able to be semi-adjustable? Im interested, mine have outgrown theirs


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 31, 2011)

Can we have a pic of one being modeled by a scaley fashionista?


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 31, 2011)

Put one on Obi.... j/k... he'd probably eat you. Ill get harnesses for the columbians when they are fully tamed and larger.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

i have one i made without any material so its kind of an example but not really, it was just me learning how to make it. 
they'll be made out of the same stuff dog leashes are made of, unless you want anything different. 
none of my reptiles will wear one. like she said Obi would eat me. and my iguana just doesnt do well with them  
and yes, they will be adjustable


----------

